# Snow Geese in GA



## JimDraper (Feb 16, 2010)

I couldn't believe my eyes and was mad i only had my phone to take a pic with. I was standing out in the garage and heard a strange noise when i went out side i saw several small flocks of snow geese flying over. Has anyone else eve seen them here.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 16, 2010)

Not surprising, given the harsh winter and lots of snow covering most of the waste grain to the north.  In a week or so they will be reverse migrating back to MO and Arkansas


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 16, 2010)

We had a group of 15 snow geese that hung around our farm last winter. They stayed around for about 2 weeks before they disappeared. This was close to Lake Hartwell in SC.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 16, 2010)

My only question is are they going North or South?

You never know what the North wind will send your way.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 16, 2010)

We actually killed a few on a huge natural pond/swamp last year.  They were coming in feeding with a large flock of canadas.  It was in hart co.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 17, 2010)

That pic looks like sandhill cranes. I have seen snows in georgia, and sandhills as well


----------



## GTN (Feb 17, 2010)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> That pic looks like sandhill cranes. I have seen snows in georgia, and sandhills as well



I was thinking the same thing, not saying it's not snows but it looks like Sand Hills. 

I have seen a few Snows in GA but I see lots of Sands every year.


----------



## ngaduck (Feb 17, 2010)

I have seen them come in on the golf courses that I worked on in Georgia.  Most of the time they were singles or pairs that would come in with the Canadas.  They was at least one that did not make it.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 17, 2010)

i saw one yesterday here in Dalton feeding in a pasture with some canadas... pretty cool!


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 17, 2010)

Shot a couple a few years ago on one of the lakes at Charlie Elliott.
They were hanging out with a flock of Canada's .


----------



## grim (Feb 17, 2010)

I have seen them on salt water in florida.  Not many, but they do occasionally make it here.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw one in Clermont 2 years ago on Pigpen's wall.


----------



## slayer1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Saw one this past Sunday and Monday feeding in a retention pond with only an inch or two of water in it, it was all by itself.  It was in the Blue Phase.  That is the only one I have ever seen around here.  One of my hunting buddies that lives near the pond saw him but when he stopped to take a picture it flew off.  I talked to a few guys that hunt around here and only one had ever seen any around here.  It's not a common sight.


----------



## JimDraper (Feb 17, 2010)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> That pic looks like sandhill cranes. I have seen snows in georgia, and sandhills as well



they were deff. geese not cranes. i was talking to another guy that lives not to far away from me and he seen them twice this week.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 17, 2010)

i have seen 2 flocks of probably 100 or so no lie in south ga


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw 3 or 4 thousand in Cordele the other day.


----------



## devolve (Feb 20, 2010)

we killed two just outside orlando florida two years ago.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 20, 2010)

illinoishunter77 said:


> I saw 3 or 4 thousand in Cordele the other day.


Dang, a Crisp Co. tornado!


----------



## Sling (Feb 21, 2010)

I had about 100 Canadas covered in snow Friday a week ago. Is that the same?


----------



## BandHunter (Feb 21, 2010)

I saw about 4-5 groups of 30+ snow geese headed north yesterday while I was working outside.
Last year,  while hunting, my buddy and I saw about 12 snow geese actually drafting someone who was flying some type of single person motorized glider. I wish that I had a camera with me , it was a crazy sight!


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 22, 2010)

Saw about 15 in Cobb county today.  It must be rough up north.


----------



## Gofish206 (Feb 22, 2010)

My opinion would be sand hill cranes I just watched about 300 fly over my house a minute ago. I would say I have some recent practice in identifying snow geese because I just got back from NE Arkansas yesterday. Just my 2 cent but thier is no dought thier are snow's in ga.


----------



## tim1225agr (Feb 22, 2010)

We were in Powder Springs visiting family this weekend and I saw large a flock of Sandhills.  I thought is was a little odd, but apparently everybody has been seeing snows and sands.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been seeing thousands of sandhills in the last week thats what they look like in your pic.I have seen snows with canadians on oconee.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Feb 25, 2010)

Those were endangered whoping cranes flying behind the ultralight.  They flow that thing from Canada to FLA and back.  Trying to re-establish the FLA population.  You can track them on the net too.


----------



## GC1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Saw three flocks of sandhills in Loganville yesterday afternoon.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Feb 25, 2010)

I saw several large flocks of sandhills last week in Loganville and Lawrenceville. Threw me for a loop at first but was def not a snow. 

I did see 2 snows on Clark Hill back in December and got another report from a friend who saw a large flock of snows in Cartersville around the same time.


----------



## Mauser Man (Feb 26, 2010)

Speaking of snow geese............Monroe last week!   No just kidding .........NW Missouri last year.....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 26, 2010)

seminoleslayer said:


> I've been seeing thousands of sandhills in the last week thats what they look like in your pic.I have seen snows with canadians on oconee.


what were Canadians doing on Oconee in the winter? its not even nice enough to swim in the lake or even vacation there.


----------



## Fowl (Mar 5, 2010)

i've seen them here before couple big flocks


----------



## tjgray289 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saw a single snow today flying with a canada, 50 yards up over the intersection at 140 and east cherokee.  That fool was LOST.  I guess they do make it out here occasionally.  I had my glasses on and could clearly ID it as a snow.


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 7, 2010)

tjgray289 said:


> Saw a single snow today flying with a canada, 50 yards up over the intersection at 140 and east cherokee.  That fool was LOST.  I guess they do make it out here occasionally.  I had my glasses on and could clearly ID it as a snow.




Can you distinguish between a Ross and a Snow on the wing?


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 7, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Can you distinguish between a Ross and a Snow on the wing?



That would be a no, ghostrider.    But I will draw down on either if I see it this coming season!


----------



## tjgray289 (Apr 8, 2010)

Based on the size compared to the Canada it was flying with, I'd say Snow and not Ross.  A Ross would have looked like a duck next to a Canada.


----------

